# Divorced Barbie



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he suddenly remembers that it's his daughter's birthday. He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the sales person: 

'How much for one of those Barbie's in the display window?'

The salesperson answers:

'Which one do you mean, Sir? We have: Work Out Barbie for $19.95, Shopping Barbie for $19.95, Beach Barbie for $19.95, Disco Barbie for $19.95, Ballerina Barbie for $19.95, Astronaut Barbie for $19.95, Skater Barbie for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.95'. 

The amazed father asks: 

'It's what?! Why is the Divorced Barbie $265.95 and the others only $19.95?'

The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: 

'Sir..., Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Car, Ken's House, Ken's Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Computer, and one of Ken's Friends’


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Typical! 

:lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Truer words were never spoken.:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

!rolling I just Love It!!!


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Leave it to Mattel.:lol:


----------

